# Problema con una etapa de potencia!



## jpiornos (May 12, 2008)

-Hola buenas que tal?
-vereis necesito ayuda para arreglar una etapa de potencia, es una Philips F4110, pero no encuentro el esquema por ninguna parte.
-Primero se fundieronj los dos fusibles, la conecté y bien, empezó a sonar y dejó de sonar, se enciende pero no suena, alguien sabe por donde puedo empezar a mirar?. un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

Si estaban los fusibles fundidos, comienza revisando la etapa de salida.

¿ Es con integrados o transistores ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 12, 2008)

Primero lo primero: Si se quemaron los fusibles fue porque la corriente en el circuito de la fuente de alimentacion se retroalimento hasta superar el valor del fusible. el primer problema de tu etapa debe estar en la fuente. si la fuente esta barbara, y funciona en un voltaje adecuado, sin cortos ni nada, y los fusibles ya no se queman más, de seguro hubo algun integrado o transistor, (pero tratandose de phillips seguro fue un integrado), en corto y quemo toda la etapa de salida.

revisa la fuente, luego el pre, luego la etapa de salida.

y obviamente la tensión de la cual se alimenta, pq hay aparatos a 220 y otros a 110 voltios.


----------



## jpiornos (May 13, 2008)

-Muchas gracias voy a  mirarlo. Aunque he podido comprobar qeu en las diferentes opciones que tiene, phono, aux, tape... en algunos no se oye y en otros se oye muy mal, saturando muchisimo. Un abrazo.


----------

